# Pet Peeves...



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Pet peeves - we all have them. 
As many of us are extremely passionate about cigar smoking, I'm sure there's a few pet peeves you've noticed in yourself along the way. Now, there's a fine line between having a pet peeve and just being a snob, so lets be mindful of that.

One that sticks out for me is:

- When I hear people refer to Drew Estate as Drew Estates.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I really don't have any... but it does annoy me to watch my friend massacre a cigar while trying to cut off the entire cap past the shoulder then he whines about the construction when it unravels on him. (but I don't say anything because well who am I to tell someone how to cut their cigar)


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Status smokers annoy me. Nothing like smoking next to a group at a nice bar that has a bunch of "status" cigars and start to flaunt it like a herf [email protected] measuring contest. Smoke and let smoke.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> I really don't have any... but it does annoy me to watch my friend massacre a cigar while trying to cut off the entire cap past the shoulder then he whines about the construction when it unravels on him. (but I don't say anything because well *who am I to tell someone how to cut their cigar*)


Someone who knows how to cut a cigar!? :tape: To each their own, but I tend to tell people the proper way to cut if they're new, right off the bat. Just gotta do it in a "passing knowledge" type way, and not like a snob. Haven't run into this recently, though, since I made the switch to the Perfect Cutter.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Just snobbery; people who, when they are asked if they smoke cigars answer yes the tell me a swisher sweet grape is a great special occasion smoke.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

People I.e. my brother INHALING a cigar.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Going into the local lounge and the owner puts down his stick to come over to me at the humidor and watch me like a hawk...but that's not the part that bugs me. I understand that part. It's when he starts copping attitude at my indecision and making it seem like I am interrupting his smoking time. Like it's a burden to have me as a customer. Sit back down and I'll help myself, or quit if you don't like having to work while at work. This isn't a private lounge for you and your buddies. Keep it up and I'll take my money elsewhere, your store's too expensive anyways.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

beercritic said:


> People I.e. my brother INHALING a cigar.


Oh that is always good for a laugh


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

People who smash their cigar in the ashtray like it is a cigarette to put it out.

People who asks if what I am smoking is a cuban. (They usually go on to tell me they have a friend who brought them back some cubans from wherever, and they were the strongest, best cigars they have ever had).

When my favorite cigar lounge runs out of my favorite drink to go with my cigar.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Laynard said:


> Going into the local lounge and the owner puts down his stick to come over to me at the humidor and watch me like a hawk...but that's not the part that bugs me. I understand that part. It's when he starts copping attitude at my indecision and making it seem like I am interrupting his smoking time. Like it's a burden to have me as a customer. Sit back down and I'll help myself, or quit if you don't like having to work while at work. This isn't a private lounge for you and your buddies. Keep it up and I'll take my money elsewhere, your store's too expensive anyways.


Also this; I'm new and I would like to like your shop, to do so that requires some degree of familiarizing myself with your humidor as to where things are and what all you have, and what they cost. I'm not going to touch anything but I'm going to look around for a while before I grab anything.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

When ScoJo tries to swap her cigarette for one of my stogies.

Go 'way, Scoj!! Ugh.


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

beercritic said:


> People I.e. my brother INHALING a cigar.


This ^^^^^^^^^^ my father in law does this. Bothers me


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

I always inhale when I'm smoking a nice Cuban Drew Estates.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> Just snobbery; people who, when they are asked if they smoke cigars answer yes the tell me a swisher sweet grape is a great special occasion smoke.


My program director at work refuses to try any of mine, says he is pefectly happy withe a swisher uke:


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Erphern said:


> I always inhale when I'm smoking a nice Cuban Drew Estates.


:laugh: oke:


----------



## Drgyyc (May 5, 2014)

People who give me attitude because I'm a noob instead of giving me help or offering advice.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Drgyyc said:


> People who give me attitude because I'm a noob instead of giving me help or offering advice.


"Its called a search button. Learn to use it." Lol I am kidding but that is what pisses me off. Sometimes a person just can't find an answer with a problem just with different wording


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^^this comment will go over like a lead balloon^^^^

I hate loud annoying people at the shop or lounge..... The guys that think they own the place and comment on everything everybody says.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> "Its called a search button. Learn to use it." Lol I am kidding but that is what pisses me off. Sometimes a person just can't find an answer with a problem just with different wording


Beat me.


----------



## Drgyyc (May 5, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> "Its called a search button. Learn to use it." Lol I am kidding but that is what pisses me off. Sometimes a person just can't find an answer with a problem just with different wording


Sorry I meant when I'm in a B/M store, but thanks for the support...


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

"gar" "stogie"


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Drgyyc said:


> Sorry I meant when I'm in a B/M store, but thanks for the support...


Oh I got another good one that goes with B&M employees treating you like you are stupid... When they try to tell you that the moldy sticks in their walk in are actually covered in "PLUME".... Yeah that is my pet peeve.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

sullen said:


> "gar" "stogie"


I thought people in general are your biggest pet peeve.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

apollo said:


> like a herf [email protected] measuring contest


RG to you brother!!!! This might be the funniest post I've read in a while ound:

My peeves would be when someone tries to tell me how to get CCs.... you know like the $100 box of real Cohiba kind. My others are when I gift someone a cigar and they A) smoke so fast they finish of a 90 min cigar in 20 mins ruining the experience IMO or B) let the cigar go out every 5 mins and toss the last 3rd of a great cigar entirely. B doesn't happen often but I have a friend that smokes so fast I know the cigar has to be hot and disgustingly bitter.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> I thought people in general are your biggest pet peeve.


pretty much, yeah


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

"You got an extra"


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

When someone flicks their ash on my patio when there's a perfectly good Stinky ashtray sitting right next to them. Poor etiquette in general really annoys me.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Under stocked and over priced B&M's like the only one in my town. 

It's a pretty sweet place if you want to pick up a weed pipe and a $10 Macanudo Hyde Park or a $17 Cohoba Red Dot Robusto.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

cgrlvr said:


> When someone flicks their ash on my patio when there's a perfectly good Stinky ashtray sitting right next to them. Poor etiquette in general really annoys me.


I exclusively put ashes in one of two places
A. Exactly where they go- fireplace, ashtray, etc.
B. Directly on my shirt/pants/phone/shoe, etc.

I'm working on more of the first and less of the second


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> I exclusively put ashes in one of two places
> A. Exactly where they go- fireplace, ashtray, etc.
> B. Directly on my shirt/pants/phone/shoe, etc.
> 
> I'm working on more of the first and less of the second


Option "B" I'd mine for sure


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

The guy that comes up and tries to "help" you out, giving his unsolicited tips. "Hey brah, noticed your stick has a wonky burn, next time hold it like this while charring. There is this equation that I read in Cigar Aficionado that explains this is the optimal heat to tobacco distance. No need to thank me man." Or even worse, the guy who thinks that he is the etiquette master..."Hey man, you shouldn't remove the band on that Padron while smoking it...bad form...quit ashing it early too...you look like an amateur."

Those guys always drive me nuts...that and when someone pisses in my beer while I am going to the restroom :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

apollo said:


> Status smokers annoy me. Nothing like smoking next to a group at a nice bar that has a bunch of "status" cigars and start to flaunt it like a herf [email protected] measuring contest. Smoke and let smoke.


+1. Yet another reason I like to remove my band when I light up.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you bring me one?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've had different people tell me that Cuban cigars are illegal in the US because they are all laced with marijuana. They immediately shut up when I give them a quick history lesson on the embargo!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

baddddmonkey said:


> I've had different people tell me that Cuban cigars are illegal in the US because they are all laced with marijuana. They immediately shut up when I give them a quick history lesson on the embargo!


Whats really funny(or not) about that is if you get caught with weed in Cuba you could easily end up in prison for a few years.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

HIM said:


> Whats really funny(or not) about that is if you get caught with weed in Cuba you could easily end up in prison for a few years.


This is why you're better off enjoying your Habanos in Aspen :lol:


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Cigarette smokers telling me my cigars stink, or that they can't handle the smell, and start acting dramatic with coughing and eye rubbing.
I try to be respectful, and always keep my smoke away from crowds, kids, and non-smokers, but when someone who I know is a smoker, or is in the middle of a smoke, acts like this, it drives me mad.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

beachbum said:


> Cigarette smokers telling me my cigars stink, or that they can't handle the smell, and start acting dramatic with coughing and eye rubbing.
> I try to be respectful, and always keep my smoke away from crowds, kids, and non-smokers, but when someone who I know is a smoker, or is in the middle of a smoke, acts like this, it drives me mad.


Quit smoking s&^# cigars brah!

:kicknuts:


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Handing a good cigar to someone I'm playing golf with because "I'd love a good cigar" only to have them forget it lying in the fairway somewhere and not simply saying so. I've gone back a hole or two to retrieve cigars before, it happens - man up and say something.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Handing a good cigar to someone I'm playing golf with because "I'd love a good cigar" only to have them forget it lying in the fairway somewhere and not simply saying so. I've gone back a hole or two to retrieve cigars before, it happens - man up and say something.


Love this one. Reminds me of the time, my buddy stepped on my LP 9 while I was teeing off. I was an inch into a Doble. He was like " sorry, you can just light another one"


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> Love this one. Reminds me of the time, my buddy stepped on my LP 9 while I was teeing off. I was an inch into a Doble. He was like " sorry, you can just light another one"


Ouch, but been there, done that - although not with an LP 9 thankfully. I mostly play with other cigar smokers so they are more aware than non-smokers but when I'm playing with one of the unfortunates I toss it right next to the ball and a couple of times heard that lineup aids are not allowed LOL

Incidentally - we use the phrase "cigar down" to indicate you can't find where you tossed your stick and signal for a search party.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Ouch, but been there, done that - although not with an LP 9 thankfully. I mostly play with other cigar smokers so they are more aware than non-smokers but when I'm playing with one of the unfortunates I toss it right next to the ball and a couple of times heard that lineup aids are not allowed LOL
> 
> Incidentally - we use the phrase "cigar down" to indicate you can't find where you tossed your stick and signal for a search party.


Haven't lost one yet, but now they are dropped right next to my ball.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

B&Ms that try to put my good cigars in with infused or flavored cigars I'm buying for friends. You know those little humidity bags that they throw a water pillow in.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> "Its called a search button. Learn to use it." Lol I am kidding but that is what pisses me off. Sometimes a person just can't find an answer with a problem just with different wording


My pet peeve isEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION!!!!

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Gheldan said:


> B&Ms that try to put my good cigars in with infused or flavored cigars I'm buying for friends. You know those little humidity bags that they throw a water pillow in.


Lol, my B&M uses knockoff ziplock that doesnt seal that well, never have so much as offered a water pillow even for an extra charge and even _charge me for matches_ on a 70+$ order


----------



## GA Gator (Nov 3, 2013)

Bands put on so tight they will not slide off, or even worse those glued to the cigar so that when you do remove the band it tears the wrapper. 

I know conditions effect this such as to much hummidity can cause the cigar to swell enough that the band gets tight, and smoking the cigar can loosen the band but there are some that regardless of condition are to tight.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

When people say "supposably" when they really mean "supposedly".


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Skimmers are kind of annoying in their own sad way. I knew a guy who always sat himself next to the register to strike up conversation with those purchasing multiple cigars in an attempt to skim some off. I've noticed there is quite a lot of generosity that goes around, and when people try to exploit it, it's annoying.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

beachbum said:


> Skimmers are kind of annoying in their own sad way. I knew a guy who always sat himself next to the register to strike up conversation with those purchasing multiple cigars in an attempt to skim some off. I've noticed there is quite a lot of generosity that goes around, and when people try to exploit it, it's annoying.


Oh wow I never heard of that. I don't know what I would say to someone trying to skim off of my haul at a b&m


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

The tobacco police in all their forms. :boxing:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Oh wow I never heard of that. I don't know what I would say to someone trying to skim off of my haul at a b&m


I know exactly what I'd say: :twitch: :mad2::rant::c:fu :tg

Made me think of this guy:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Pet peeves - we all have them.
> As many of us are extremely passionate about cigar smoking, I'm sure there's a few pet peeves you've noticed in yourself along the way. Now, there's a fine line between having a pet peeve and just being a snob, so lets be mindful of that.
> 
> One that sticks out for me is:
> ...


 "GUILTY!"


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

ShaneG said:


> Just snobbery; people who, when they are asked if they smoke cigars answer yes the tell me a swisher sweet grape is a great special occasion smoke.


:doh: Good Lord


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

baddddmonkey said:


> I've had different people tell me that Cuban cigars are illegal in the US because they are all laced with marijuana. They immediately shut up when I give them a quick history lesson on the embargo!


You haven't had the "know-it-all-never-wrong" a#@holes I've had tell me that, that Havana cigars contain mowie-wowie weed. NO amount of educating and informative facts you give them changes their mind...'cuz they're "Never Wrong"!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

My local cigar store/lounge has two employees, one is an older guy who follows me around, and is constantly asking me if I need help when I am just looking in the humidor. He is antsy and seems like he wants me out of the store. The second is a younger woman, who asks me once if I need help, leaves me alone while I am in the humidor looking around, and only strikes up a conversation about what I chose after I am done and about to pay.

I guess my pet peeve is someone who makes me feel rushed to make a decision. I am new, and need some time to look around dammit!


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

Cigar snobs


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

sullen said:


> "gar" "stogie"


+1 on this


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Flip flops. My wife works on a college campus and when I visit her at work in the warmer months it sounds like I am trapped in a room with a tap dancing centipede. Plus they just look stupid.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Fid said:


> Flip flops. My wife works on a college campus and when I visit her at work in the warmer months it sounds like I am trapped in a room with a tap dancing centipede. Plus they just look stupid.


Ha! I thought this was just about cigar pet peeves...

My biggest pet peeve is people who don't use their turn signals.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, it just came out because I was on campus recently. I guess when it comes to cigars I am like alot of others on here. Getting the hairy eyeball while browsing a walk in and waiting for the inevitable sound of the door opening when some staff member comes to render "assistance". Plus, did you ever notice that when you are alone in a humidor and someone else enters that many times they will not speak to you but begin to whistle some creepy nonsensical tune? Or is it just something that happens to me?


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Those Cubans are ALWAYS the strongest, best cigars.... (Usually coming from people who never smoke cigars).



Bad Andy said:


> People who smash their cigar in the ashtray like it is a cigarette to put it out.
> 
> People who asks if what I am smoking is a cuban. (They usually go on to tell me they have a friend who brought them back some cubans from wherever, and they were the strongest, best cigars they have ever had).
> 
> When my favorite cigar lounge runs out of my favorite drink to go with my cigar.


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty sure others have said it to a point but when you are in a B&M and they are watching you like a hawk thinking you are going to take something only to ask if you need help every five seconds so you feel so rushed you just grab whatever is right there. I've done that a couple times and although I grab one I like, I didn't get the one I was searching for because it was more of a pain in the ass to keep looking....


----------



## Pattywaggon (May 1, 2014)

(smoking)
I cant stand when something comes up wile I am enjoying a good cigar and I have to put it out....

Also when I am smoking a cigar with friends and they stop smoking their cigars half way threw and I am left smoking alone....

(NOT-smoking)
I check my humidor weekly to check for bugs, humidity/temp issues, and to rotate my collection.....

and, TRYING NOT TO SMOKE A GOOD CIGAR AFTER A HORRIBLE ONE.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a few...

1) Buddies that complains about how they don't enjoy a cigar, but dismisses a helpful suggestion without even giving it a shot.
eg. A buddy that joins me in smoking cigars once in a while puffs away at his cigar like a madman (you know, like in the movies) and then complains about how cigars don't really fit him since it only tastes like ash to him. When I suggested that he might want to slow down a bit and keep it cool, he just shrugs and says that he's too used to smoking it this way.

2) Shops that resorts to putting down other shops.
eg. There's a cigar shop/lounge that I went to on recommendation from another cigar smoker at a different lounge. We were browsing around when the owner comes in and strikes up a conversation. I have no problem with that... But then when he found out that we frequent a different lounge, he starts interrogating us on what they have and starts bad mouthing them while bragging about his own shop.

3) People that thinks that the years they've smoked cigars makes them a cigar guru.
eg. One guy that I met at a lounge that I frequent keeps bringing up about how he's smoked for 25 years then starts giving weird/bad advice. One of the thing he mentions is how we should keep a small cup of water in our humidor for humidity and that he's done it this way for 25 years and he found it to be the best way. When we told him we use humidity beads in ours, he just shrugs it off and says well we can try using them but..

4) Improperly sealed humidor (at lounges)
eg. The shop in example #2 had about a 1/2 inch gap all around their walk in humidor door. Didn't seal the humidor properly at all. I should have walked out then. Instead, my brother and I bought one and it was burn issue galore.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny you should ask about "Pet Peeves" . . . we made a video about it . . . 
*LINK​*
What'd you expect?


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

When at a B&M and a non regular comes in looking for a few cigars for he and his buddies once a year poker/cigar night. The employee takes him right over and recommends the $20+ ea Opus.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

The only thing that really bugs me is when I pull a nice cigar for a non-regular smoking friend, just to get him the experience and flavor of a fine cigar and he puffs it down like a cig. He finished a toro I had brought to smoke with him in 20 minutes. I smoked another hour and 15 alone!


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Great stuff here. My father inhales his sometimes as well, always bothers me. The Cuban comments get old as well.

I have been pretty lucky, both of the cigar shops that I have purchased at have asked if I needed help when I walked in and then left me alone to browse.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny you should ask about Pet Peeves! We shot a video about mine! )
*LINK​*
What'd you expect?


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Stinky said:


> Funny you should ask about Pet Peeves! We shot a video about mine! )
> 
> What'd you expect?


I like it, and I especially like the toilet seat comparison.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Can I just post a link?




What'd you expect?


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

Cigarette smokers who turn up their nose at my cigar, and mutter quietly to each other.
People who say 'Oh yeah man, I like cigars, I like those Grape ones at the gas station!'
The snooty BnM guy with his trendy handlebar mustache who when a very close friend went in to buy a new pipe for her husband, was informed 'A man should buy his OWN pipe'. Yeah, he just lost a big fat sale right there.


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

Myrddwn said:


> a very close friend went in to buy a new pipe for her husband, was informed 'A man should buy his OWN pipe'. Yeah, he just lost a big fat sale right there.


Any of the gender stereotypes kinda bug me--large RG looks wrong for women, small RG looks too feminine for men, but I will admit to consciously choosing to hold and smoke a cigar "like a man". Just seems too girly when I see cigars held like cigarettes. Like it's more of a prop than a smoke?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

While I agree with much of what I read here, going through this whole thread really makes us look like a bunch of snarky bitches, in general. People who talk to us, people who don't talk to us, people who we perceive are doing things because they are stuck up, while at the same time, we may be at fault for some of our own unquestioned assumptions as well. I'm totally guilty of this as well, at times, but it really dawned on me as I was reading through this thread that this does not shine a particularly good light on our fine group of folks here :bl


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The seemingly rampant misspelling of "palate".


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Stinky said:


> Funny you should ask about "Pet Peeves" . . . we made a video about it . . .
> *LINK​*
> What'd you expect?


Loved your video for this subject...and seeing that you have many others!

There are several other "good ones", "great ones" and many "funny" PP's here. Some of y'all really made me laugh!

For me, one would be the idiot that believes its OK to fart in the walk-in humidor at my local B&M...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I put a lot of work into finding good cigars made by top tier vendors for cigars that enjoyed their heyday, but are now good priced and then Johnny come lately who only knows "what's hot" looks at me like I'm the man on the moon puffing my Potencia or Bahia Gold. Fools and their money are soon parted.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Taxes. That counts right?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Edomites. They're the worst!


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been to a few of those places that don't want fine tobacco to interfere with their cheap cigarette and burning paper smells.


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

People who claim to smoke cigars and tell me about all their great Gurkhas. There is nothing wrong with the larger brands but if you are a true cigar smoker and not a once a few months before the big game then take the time out to experiment and find that unique go to cigar you can't put down.

People referenced above that then try to use there money to show how much they "know"


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was at a B&M a few days ago and they had a Gurkha Beauto XO for $26.99.


Practices like that are a HUGE pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

harned said:


> I've been to a few of those places that don't want fine tobacco to interfere with their cheap cigarette and burning paper smells.


This is probably my biggest one. It actually makes me a little mad.


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

When I'm taking the band off a cigar and the thick glue on it SHREDS the wrapper....what an absolute waste. Oh, and smokers that judge me by my age when smoking a cigar (I'm 19, it happens frequently)


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Bad Andy said:


> People who smash their cigar in the ashtray like it is a cigarette to put it out.
> 
> People who asks if what I am smoking is a cuban. (They usually go on to tell me they have a friend who brought them back some cubans from wherever, and they were the strongest, best cigars they have ever had).
> 
> When my favorite cigar lounge runs out of my favorite drink to go with my cigar.


I will second both of these. I know a guy who is no newb to smoking cigars, always smokes top shelf stuff yet he still smashes it to put in out like he is Smoky the Bear or something. I also hate the "Cuban" comments. Either the "what are you smoking? Oh, its not a Cuban, well then its just a cheap knock off cigar". Or one time I got the story about the guy who had a baby and the cigar shop hooked him up with real Cubans. Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

You didn't know about the super secret Cuban cigar vault that most cigar shops have? If you know them really well, and you know which cigar box to pull on the shelf will swing open to the "real" stuff.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Also as mentioned previously in this thread about cigar shops insisting the mold on their cigars are plume. I understand the embarrassment and the fact that those should be disposed of and written off as a loss, but seriously, don't try to BS me.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

Whiskey said:


> You didn't know about the super secret Cuban cigar vault that most cigar shops have? If you know them really well, and you know which cigar box to pull on the shelf will swing open to the "real" stuff.


Everyone knows NCs are just a ploy to keep the n00bs and Feds away from the Good Stuff.

Well, I guess an NC is okay, as long as it has an ornate big band and is _at least_ 8 x 60. Anything less than that isn't manly... [/sarcasm]


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Yep, The new Texas Lancero by Alec Bradley (7x70) is the only manly NC worth smoking.


----------



## benjimo (May 26, 2014)

B&M staff that would rather belittle me for my age than attempt to help me out at all, I mean treating customers poorly is just bad business practice in general regardless of the product.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

A coworker of mine went on a cruise for her honeymoon, and her husband bought some "Cubans" in Jamaica. I was glad they were fake as the day is long, because she told me he and his friends dipped the ends in whiskey before smoking them.

Now I'm a firm believer of smoking however you like, but come on. If you're buying ANY premium (and expensive) cigar, doing anything to alter the flavor is like cooking a Kobe beef steak well done and slathering it with ketchup.

Although in his case, it probably improved the flavor. I was given one and it was godawful even as a NC.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

baddddmonkey said:


> I've had different people tell me that Cuban cigars are illegal in the US because they are all laced with marijuana. They immediately shut up when I give them a quick history lesson on the embargo!


Oh that's a good one. I like to brew the occasional batch of wine or mead, and the Cuban thing is right up there with someone asking if I've ever made moonshine, and when I tell them it's illegal, "No it's not! It's just illegal to SELL it! You can produce up to 200 gallons (the number varies of course) for personal consumption!" And they never, ever are convinced they're wrong.

Not exactly a cigar pet peeve, but I often smoke while I brew, so it kind of is.


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

Livin' Legend said:


> Oh that's a good one. I like to brew the occasional batch of wine or mead, and the Cuban thing is right up there with someone asking if I've ever made moonshine, and when I tell them it's illegal, "No it's not! It's just illegal to SELL it! You can produce up to 200 gallons (the number varies of course) for personal consumption!" And they never, ever are convinced they're wrong.
> 
> Not exactly a cigar pet peeve, but I often smoke while I brew, so it kind of is.


YEP heard that. 1. I'm a home brewer so I feel your pain 2. They can all have fun going to jail with a bad case of methanol poisoning because they collected some of the third runnings from their still, which is illegal to make in the first place


benjimo said:


> B&M staff that would rather belittle me for my age than attempt to help me out at all, I mean treating customers poorly is just bad business practice in general regardless of the product.


Agreed on the age issue


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

bigLuke5595 said:


> When I'm taking the band off a cigar and the thick glue on it SHREDS the wrapper....what an absolute waste


This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. God that pisses me off


----------



## stogienoob75 (Feb 27, 2014)

not being able to quote a comment because you don't have enough posts! how is a quote a link???

anyway I was trying to quote the comments about CC's having more then just tobacco... I've never heard of such a thing, but they are legal up here... is this a common urban myth in the states?


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

stogienoob75 said:


> not being able to quote a comment because you don't have enough posts! how is a quote a link???
> 
> anyway I was trying to quote the comments about CC's having more then just tobacco... I've never heard of such a thing, but they are legal up here... is this a common urban myth in the states?


I have never heard it before, just the CCs are the most besteses of all the cigars in the world line.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Whiskey said:


> You didn't know about the super secret Cuban cigar vault that most cigar shops have? If you know them really well, and you know which cigar box to pull on the shelf will swing open to the "real" stuff.


:tape: Shhhhhh! :nono: LOL


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

People interrupting me mid peaceful cigar time. I was really enjoying a cigar tonight and someone decided they wanted to chat with me for an hour. I chose this quiet place because I wanted to smoke in peace, completely ruined a nice cigar for me


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Finding a cigar you love, and not saving any figuring you can always get more. And then down the road finding out there are no more..


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Trackmyer said:


> Finding a cigar you love, and not saving any figuring you can always get more. And then down the road finding out there are no more..


Gee! And I thought I was the only one this happened to!!! Annoying as hell, ain't it!? :frusty: :hug:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Gee! And I thought I was the only one this happened to!!! Annoying as hell, ain't it!? :frusty: :hug:


Really frustrating part is that Im too thick to learn from it, so it keeps happening.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

Bad ventilation in cigar lounges. I love hanging out with other cigar smokers and enjoying a good cigar/conversation pairing... but if I'm inhaling 12 other people's cigar smoke, I'm gonna get sick. I'm not a newbie, I'm just 160lbs and I can't deal.

Also, I work at a cigar store in the mall... and because it's in the mall where most people aren't cigar smokers, I get the same tired jokes and questions. These are the top two: "What's the best cigar for rolling a blunt?" and of course "Do you guys have any Cubans?"

I always respond friendly... but I can't say it doesn't annoy me


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

acarlitz said:


> B
> 
> " and of course "Do you guys have any Cubans?"
> 
> I always respond friendly... but I can't say it doesn't annoy me


Just tell them that you used to carry them, but the recent trade embargo of 1962 has caused a supply chain issue.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

*Overbidders on Cbid*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

acarlitz said:


> ...Also, I work at a cigar store in the mall... and because it's in the mall where most people aren't cigar smokers, I get the same tired jokes and questions. These are the top two: "What's the best cigar for rolling a blunt?" and of course "Do you guys have any Cubans?"
> 
> I always respond friendly... but I can't say it doesn't annoy me


There are STILL cigar stores in malls? I've not seen one of those in almost 10 years!

Fun job, I imagine...



Whiskey said:


> Just tell them that you used to carry them, but the recent trade embargo of 1962 has caused a supply chain issue.


This is AWESOME! Great response...for anyone asking...



Rick Hendeson said:


> *Overbidders on Cbid*


Good one! Not necessarily a pet peeve though, for me...it's more of a clue of just how stupid people can be!


----------



## ATLDave (May 15, 2013)

My pet peeve is the smart [email protected]# responses. 

If you don't have something of value to say, then stay out of the conversation!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

ATLDave said:


> My pet peeve is the smart [email protected]# responses.
> 
> If you don't have something of value to say, then stay out of the conversation!


+100. And passive aggression- that sucks too :nod:


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

People who, instead of cutting a cigar, BITE THE END OFF OF IT!!!! I give a friend of mine a nice cigar and he does that. It makes me cringe...


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Rick Hendeson said:


> *Overbidders on Cbid*


Lol!!! You would think with all the comparison shopping you can do using the internet that people wouldn't pay a break even amount let alone overpay by bidding. Weird.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

When people give obvious BS excuses... My latest example:

When I first got in to the hobby, the owner of a B&M told me about Boveda and how great they are (They are great by the way) Then I took back two Xikar hygrometers that were not accurate according to multiple Boveda Calibration Kits. 

The owner goes "Well, the RH number on the Boveda pack isn't accurate so it's no surprise that it isn't matching".

:hmm: You were preaching to me a couple weeks ago how great Bovedas are. Everything I've read about Boveda is positive. My experiences have been positive. And now that it seems that your product isn't right, it's Bovedas fault??? 

In that case we put the bad hygrometers in his humidor next to his hygrometers and surprise, they didn't match his so he took them back. I bought some Caliber IVs from him and they were +/- 1% RH of 75 in the calibration bags.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

MattyMatt said:


> Lol!!! You would think with all the comparison shopping you can do using the internet that people wouldn't pay a break even amount let alone overpay by bidding. Weird.


Don't forget, to some people, spoons are new technology. To them, the internet is an unfathomable black hole for their unsuspecting wallets.

Example: YoVille on facebook had special edition "furniture" you could buy, but not with the in-game money. You had to buy special money, with real money... for digital furniture... >brain melted<


----------

